# What does your betta do when it's feeding time?



## AmaV (Jan 11, 2015)

Feeding time, I've found, is one time I see a bit of my bettas personalities. Was curious what others bettas do at feeding time ^.^

Here's what mine do:

Kaze(F): Will strike really fast at the food and my fingers when she knows I'm about to feed. She reminds me of a snake when they strike at their food, it's still startling sometimes.

Yama(M): Waits patiently and then comes and gets it when it's in the water. 

Jun(M): Sometimes he will jump and other times he just waits patiently. But his jumping for his food is more relaxed compared to Kaze.

Sho(M): He will jump when it's brine shrimp or bloodworms. For pellets though he just swims over to where I am and the opens his mouth really, really wide like he wants me to just drop the pellets in :lol:


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Patriot waits by the open water spot when I open the tank lid is and gobbles up his pellets as they float in the water. I have the 2.5 gallon Aqueon tank which most of us have.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Rubbie usually ignores me and slowly, through unhappily, eats his pellets while giving me the jerk stare if I don't baby-talk to him. 

Seabiscuit is a vicious little guy when it comes to food. When I lift the top, he will jump and if I don't drop his pellets quickly enough, he will nip my fingers. 

Shukie is about the same as biscuit and just as frantic. You would swear that they never get fed.

Brady is rather calm and will wait to attack until he sees me move on to his buddy, Picasso. 

Picasso goes to his trained area and waits until he can see his pellets. Then he lunges and usually misses a couple of times before he gets his pellets. He is my guy that's missing an eye and I'm not sure he has such great sight in his remaining eye.

Fu-hua just looks at me and waits for me to put his lid back on before he eats. He is new and hasn't shown me is personality fully yet.

All of my guys know when it's time to eat and all but Rubbie will dance and wiggle all over while impatiently waiting for me to get to them. It's so cute and they act slightly differently when I just walk up to their tank vs meal time. It's like they know.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Let's see.
Dangerous gets fed first and he swims up to his feeding spot and looks up at the top then back at me and does a little wiggle dance.

Angel is hard to feed because he's so attached to glass surfing, I have to shake the food bottle at the top to try and get attention, then I only have a few seconds to get the food in and get him to eat.

Chili is my feisty boy and will jump if the food is on the tweezers, or he'll follow my finger while resting vertically wanting to jump at it.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

They all do the wiggle dance and my Giant boys all jump up (nearly every time) and splash as if to say - hurry up! My little boys all wait patiently.

They are all very good and swim straight over to the feeding lid spot.So cute! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

My betta knows when it's feeding time (when I first get up in the morning and turn on the light, and also when I get back home at the end of the day). When it is either of those times, he will swim up to the front of the tank and be all excited waiting for me. I'll reach for the food container and he gets more excited, swims up to the surface and waits. Then as I drop the pellets in, he gobbles them up so quickly.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

My little Sparky goes right over to his betta hammock and waits for the pellets. The hammock is great for catching the pellets he misses, saves me from getting out the turkey baster.

Big Abe is a bit of a challenge, if I don't have the pellets ready he'll jump out. He gets very excited but I think we have it all worked out. He hasn't made a jump in well over 8 months.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Mine will come to the front of the tank, look at me then go over to his feeding spot and angle himself upward to look for food. This means "I want food".

When it's feeding time, I show him the container and he comes over and starts to wiggle, once I take the cover off, he starts to do somersaults in the water then runs over to his feeding spot once my hand goes up to the lid.


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Lincoln used to do a little dance type thing. It was pretty cute. Now his thing is to flare at me. Or see that I'm putting food in and swim in to his tunnel with his back to me until I put the lid on. Then he comes and eats. Must be in the teenager stage of life lol


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

It must be, because Rubbie was such a sweet little guy. Now he see fit to treat me like I'm an annoying intruder. He has become such a little jerk, but still love him. Occasionally, he is in a sweet mood and will wiggle for me. :roll:


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

rubbie5837 said:


> It must be, because Rubbie was such a sweet little guy. Now he see fit to treat me like I'm an annoying intruder. He has become such a little jerk, but still love him. Occasionally, he is in a sweet mood and will wiggle for me. :roll:


I can relate lol


----------

